# Calf born with no hair on back



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Calf is a couple days old, has some weird hair loss on his back. No scours. Hes up and running around full blast with the rest of the calves. Havent seen a calf like this before. Mama appears fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are there hair follicles? He may need regular applications of sunscreen.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Rogaine for cows!

Seriously, Alice has a good idea. Alternately a light weight cloth garment may work if he will tolerate it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like mange.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Haven't ever seen this before. You could contact your vet, share the pictures, and perhaps he/she might know right off the bat and have a suggestion on how to treat it, if necessary.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

wberry85, were you ever able to get a definitive diagnosis on the calf's skin condition? Very curious!


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

My buddy had a calf born the other day that he said it missing a strip of hair down its back. He said the hide is dark black (black angus calf) and the silly thing just wants to lay out in the sun. Even in 90 degree temps. 

He first thought it was dead laying there, but when he touched it he took off like a bullet. He has not seen it nursing on any of his cows, but thinks it may be a twin because he has seen it come out the timber with an older cow with another calf and the cow has a huge bag.


----------

